
The Hardest Program I've Ever Written (2015) - kroosec
https://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2015/09/08/the-hardest-program-ive-ever-written/ardest-program-ive-ever-written/
======
greenyoda
Discussion from 11 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17271963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17271963)

